
Ask HN: What do lightly-colored comments mean? - oppressedgf
Most comments are black text, but some have hard-to-read grey text, why is this?
======
ColinWright
It means they've been downvoted.

~~~
oppressedgf
I thought so, but at the same time I've seen some of these comments that have
very high positive scores?

and how do you downvote something, anyway?

~~~
ColinWright
Points on comments are not shown, so how do you come to say:

> _I 've seen some of these comments that have very high positive scores?_

Ah, I've just realised that you can see points on your own comments, so I'm
guessing one of your comments has gone grey, and yet it has lots of points -
yes? Otherwise I'm very confused about what you think you've seen. I've looked
through your comments and none appear to me to be greyed out. Can you point me
at a comment that's greyed out and yet has a "very high positive score" ??

And downvoting a comment requires a minimum level of karma, I think it's 501
points. Also, you can't downvote a comment that is a direct reply to you.

